# Movig to NY with Wifes job and kids



## Rosie80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi, i have been throught this forum a few times and can't seem to find our scenario. I have been asked to move from london to my firms NY office - in this case I would be the main earner, and my husband (at least initially) would not be working. We have three children under 6 years old (5, 3 and 1) so would need a combination of school, and nursery/ other childcare options. I would only consider the relocation if I can live near to work (wall st) so that I can pop home if there is an emergency (I am a mum first and foremost!). The questions I have for mums and dads on this forum:
- am i mad even considering it?
- is there any expat stay at home dads on here? If so, what is it like? Will my husband struggle?
- where would we live if i wanted to be 20-30 mins max from work? And are these areas good for young families?
- my family lives in the kent countryside right now so used to lots of safe, free outdoors play; would they struggle? (I lived in NY myself for a few months years back, so know I love the city, but that was before have 3 little people to think about!)
- i think my job will cover schooling, but what are the private schools like in the same areas? Class sizes etc. my oldest would need to go straight into school - how do they help integrate children?

Really appreciate hearing from anyone in similar situation on here.


----------



## Rosie80 (Oct 24, 2014)

When I say 'am i mad!?' This is in reference to our working setup - my husband and i both work at the minute, but i manage the childcare side of things (school stuff, dropoffs, pickups etc) so this would all be new to my husband, so unchartered territory.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think there's only one thing to ask now: what is your available monthly budget for renting?
Do you want a detached house, townhouse, condo, basement apartment,...?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It all depends on your budget.


----------



## Rosie80 (Oct 24, 2014)

I think if I need my job will give us some help (waiting more details on this) but probably 4-5000 pm?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rosie80 said:


> I think if I need my job will give us some help (waiting more details on this) but probably 4-5000 pm?


I do not see what you are looking for in that range.

To what point are you familiar with US work ethic and expectations?


----------



## Rosie80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry what I meant was that I am still waiting on full details of what will be covered by my employer but likely accomodation - within reason though. We are just starting to look at what options are but would be helpful to know if any suggestions regarding distance from lower Manhattan. 

What i would be more interested in is to hear from families who have moved from UK to US where it is with mothers job? I'd really like to hear what some of the experiences have been like - there seems to be a really good expat mums community but is there similar for dads who may be stay at home/ studying? 

Apologies we are the very early stages of this but my employer is looking for early commitment so I am trying to get as much perspective as I can. Hope you understand


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A 20 to 30 minuted commute in that part of NY is an extremely rare exception. I think most people there commute 60 minutes and even more. As that is where you can afford to pay the rent or buy a house.


----------



## Rosie80 (Oct 24, 2014)

That is good to know as proximity to home is really important with my children being so young. Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

So I have to be blunt. Your employer pays for what you bring to the table. "Popping home" especially with a stay at home spouse will raise flags in no time.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It was expressed in terms of an emergency. My impression is that of a senior executive, and as such one can pop whenever the need arises. And someone who is a senior executive knows how to handle such situations in context.


----------

